# Not many can do this, have a try.



## Play3r (Jan 26, 2021)

Read this out loud, fast, and say the colors, not the words, tell me how you do, be honest please

red green black orange *yellow **Purple **green *white gray Blue

How did you do? ?/10


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)

10/10 but i had to do it slow
qwq


----------



## Blah (Jan 26, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> 10/10 but i had to do it slow
> qwq


Cheating!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)

Blah said:


> Cheating! :v


Yah i know qwq

5/10 fast


----------



## Play3r (Jan 26, 2021)

yeah i know i got the idea from something i found online it was shapes with words in the middle, you had to say the shapes not the words


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 26, 2021)

10/10, did it fast but paused briefly a couple times, more because it is harder to read.


----------



## Play3r (Jan 26, 2021)

7/10 was my first, this is a trick to do with your left and right sides of your brain, i think if you use your left half more, you get a higher score and right, lower.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 26, 2021)

This is going to give me nightmares


----------



## Play3r (Jan 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> This is going to give me nightmares


oh no ):


----------



## ben909 (Jan 26, 2021)

It was easy for me...

although on normal theme the normal one was “blank”
In am color blind through so that might mean something


----------



## Play3r (Jan 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> It was easy for me...
> 
> although on normal theme the normal one was “blank”
> In am color blind through so that might mean something


Being colorblind wouldn't help, the colors are still there, as well as the words, for colorblind people it would be harder because they wouldn't be able to see some of the colors.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 26, 2021)

Player said:


> Being colorblind wouldn't help, the colors are still there, as well as the words, for colorblind people it would be harder because they wouldn't be able to see some of the colors.



Color blind means you see less colors, not the that the light is not there


it did seem to help for me, i got 8/8 skiping the blank one(not dark mode), and the one at the bottom that i did not see because it was on a different line


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

i did this without a problem and now my friends are freaking out


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 26, 2021)

10/10 in about 10 seconds. I had the most trouble with the last one.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> 10/10 in about 10 seconds. I had the most trouble with the last one.


i was a bit slower on the 4th one


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 27, 2021)

Easy 10/10


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2021)

Slow : 4/10
Fast : 0/10
My eyes are begging for world-end the more I look at them.


----------



## .Antho (Jan 27, 2021)

Considering I'm colorblind.. well.
My attempt is short lived, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 27, 2021)

Did it in less than 3 seconds, and I'm colorblind.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Jan 27, 2021)

8/10 no problem might be because I'm not a native English speaker. When I translated it I failed at orange 10 times T_T and had to do it slowly. So i give an overall score of 4/10


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 27, 2021)

7/10

It does help that I'm not a native English speaker either.


----------



## Play3r (Jan 27, 2021)

l


NetanDakabi said:


> i did this without a problem and now my friends are freaking out


lol nice


----------



## Play3r (Jan 27, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> Slow : 4/10
> Fast : 0/10
> My eyes are begging for world-end the more I look at them.


im sorry


----------



## Faustus (Jan 28, 2021)

I am colourblind. I am physically incapable of doing this.


----------



## Play3r (Jan 28, 2021)

Faustus said:


> I am colourblind. I am physically incapable of doing this.


you just have to say the colors you see, not the words, if the colors are gray, say gray it doesn't matter how you do it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 28, 2021)

Player said:


> Read this out loud, fast, and say the colors the text is colored, not what is says, tell me how you do, be honest please
> 
> red green black orange *yellow **Purple **green *white gray Blue
> 
> How did you do? ?/10


Can you not do it?


----------



## Play3r (Jan 28, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Color blind means you see less colors, not the that the light is not there
> 
> 
> it did seem to help for me, i got 8/8 skiping the blank one(not dark mode), and the one at the bottom that i did not see because it was on a different line


When i said "say the colors, not the words" i meant say the colors you see


ssaannttoo said:


> Can you not do it?


You can, it's just harder for some people and easier for others.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 28, 2021)

Player said:


> You can, it's just harder for some people and easier for others.


Huh, is there like a longer version on the internet somewhere?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2021)

I struggle with these sorts of puzzles unfortunately. I am just being honest.

4/10, and I didn't go that fast. 

Edit: Attempting a second time, I managed to get 9/10 at a decent speed.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 28, 2021)

Player said:


> When i said "say the colors, not the words" i meant say the colors you see
> 
> You can, it's just harder for some people and easier for others.


...

oops


----------



## Faustus (Jan 28, 2021)

Player said:


> you just have to say the colors you see, not the words, if the colors are gray, say gray it doesn't matter how you do it.


And how, prey tell, do you plan on proving that I didn't cheat?


----------



## Play3r (Jan 28, 2021)

Faustus said:


> And how, prey tell, do you plan on proving that I didn't cheat?


I can't, i just ask for everyone to be honest, I don't control people.


----------

